# HP Official Bluetooth Keyboard



## thehappysquirrel (Sep 27, 2011)

So I want to be able to use the keyboard for my computer as well as the HP TP. So, I was wondering if it was possible to remap the official bluetooth keyboard for Windows, so for example, the card switching button can be remapped to be Alt. Any ideas?


----------



## Finec (Aug 22, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Remap+Keyboard

That's a start.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finec said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Remap+Keyboard
> 
> That's a start.


That's not even the least bit useful. Proper use of let me google that for you entails a helpful link resulting from one of the top few hits.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I always wondered, if google was so easy to use for the users specific problem, then it would mean that it took you longer and more work to use that site rather than just post a direct link to the site that helps the OP

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/remap-keyboard-free-tools-windows/


----------



## thehappysquirrel (Sep 27, 2011)

I only asked the question for people with experience in remapping the HP Touchpad specific keyboard. I didn't know if the special buttons would register. Sorry if I sound like a dumbass to some, I was just wondering.


----------

